

Ask HN: Phnom Penh shared workspaces and real estate insights - jawon

I&#x27;m a copywriter who will be in Phnom Penh for 3-6 months and need a space to work to service my clients back in Australia. Just a desk and internet is all I need. Would love a mix of expats and locals or even just locals.<p>Real estate - I&#x27;m travelling with two small kids, so looking for a quiet area on the south side of Phnom Penh (partner is working near the Genocide Museum). Not really into the apartment + pool + gym thing, or the gated community thing. I guess I&#x27;m looking for an area that is small-townish, or village like, with the benefits of being close to or part of a major urban centre like Phnom Penh. If that doesn&#x27;t exist, would love any tips on where or how to find quiet streets&#x2F;neighbourhoods.
======
thomas-b
I'm working in the city center (BKK1) for an IT company with both locals and
expats, (W.E Bridge Technologies, should show up on google maps). So not quite
the location you are looking for.

I could advise you to contact elevatedrealtyco.com (not affiliated in any
way), they helped me find my place, and they only charged landlords last time
I checked.

The condo pricing is really overpriced in the area (especially BKK1), but it
will probably go down, too many condos in construction/just finished and most
are unoccupied so I'm hoping prices will go down...

~~~
jawon
Ended up in a bland condo close to the Russian Market with a short term lease.
We'll see how that goes.

------
bbcbasic
I can't help you but mentioning Phnom Penh brings back holiday memories :-).
Have you been there before? I remember lots of poor children begging tourists.
That part was quite sad.

